# Salt Strong Fishing Club



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone have a membership? Worth the money? They keep sending me emails to join. 

www.saltstrong.com


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Maybe if you're from Florida. I'd say nah.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

atexan said:


> Anyone have a membership? Worth the money? They keep sending me emails to join.
> 
> www.saltstrong.com


I would put your money towards Troutsupport which was built off of Texas coastal patterns. Trust me it will be worth it!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Troutsupport x2
You will never question or regret your investment in Troutsupport.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Both myself and my son have watched each of the Trout Support cd's several times a year.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

TroutSupport x 1 billion.

I really like the SaltStrong podcast and youtube videos, but I can't imagine the insider club is worth it if you're not in Florida. I'm not saying you shouldn't join if you want to, I'm just saying you would be much better served to invest in the TroutSupport DVDs first.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Totally agree... TroutSupport is the way to go.


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

I tried out the Salt Strong insider club for a short while, but cancelled. Their website is a constant "upsell". Seems like they keep trying to get you to buy the next level membership. It's like a dang repeating infomercial. It was not for me. However, they did return my money promptly after I decided their site wasn't for me. I do think the brothers that run it are solid guys, and each one called me when I cancelled. 

I'm sure the CA Richardson videos on Salt Strong would be very informative and helpful. But again, that's another fee. I understand that making on the water videos is a costly process. 

Going through all of that really gave me an appreciation for the straightforward approach that Trout Support offers. No high pressure upsell, just good content sold in a simple and honest way. 

I do still like the Salt Strong YouTube videos and podcast (free). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JarettEverett (Mar 12, 2014)

I've talked with the brothers as well, they seem like nice guys. But like mentioned before, as soon as I clicked on the website it seemed very infomercially. That kept me a from signing up. If I'm going to spend money, I want it to be on something that looks professional other wise I feel like I could be scammed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## west end troutslinger (Jan 23, 2018)

Definitely troutsupport. I learn something different each time I watch them. Can't go wrong with troutsupport.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tobin is a good dude and his chit is wired on TX bay fishing from SPI to the Sabine. You will learn more from his TroutSupport DVD set than you ever will anywhere else. Take that advice from a man who's been fishing the TX Gulf Coast since he was 6. One year shy of 50 years of coastal fishing. Reminds me a lot of Jay Watkins on his knowledge.


----------



## dbdors (Mar 14, 2021)

I know it's been a while for this thread. But of you that were using TroutSupport are you still using? I did by the Reef Recon for my Garmin, but I notice they haven't posted a YouTube video in a year. Is buying the 4 pack of video good? Are any of you in the premium programs?


----------



## Mbond (May 30, 2018)

I have the club membership with Tobin for last couple of years and it’s the best investment for anyone wanting to learn how to fish the Texas coast or even those who have fished there for years. Tobin is a good guy and shares a ton of knowledge with us. I don’t post much - I’m just not that guy but I read and watch the videos all day long and have learned way more about the Texas coast and fishing and weather than I would have in a lifetime. 
You won’t regret Troutsupport and Tobin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

..._But that Slam Shady lure is the GOAT of all lures... FREE (Just pay S&H)_

Its a good color though


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have the Troutsupport Club membership & highly encourage it. It's a really good place to go online, discuss fishing with other like minded anglers trying to grow their knowledge, operated with Tobin responding to questions and reports shared by members. No rif-raf trolls. Just good, educational dialogue. He even did a thing where you could schedule to join him fishing Baffin. Pretty awesome way to go, fishing with him is an awesome lesson on the water.


----------



## dbdors (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks, does he know Galveston bay? Or does it really matter?


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

dbdors said:


> Thanks, does he know Galveston bay? Or does it really matter?


He knows the entire Galveston Bay system. He mapped out the entire complex to create Reef Recon. Another great tool that I plan on buying for my new boat.


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Trout Support will not disappoint you.. Tobin has a club texas membership that keeps you updated on fishing patterns week to week. Iv been part of his club for 2 years now and have great success 98% of my outings. His Videos are really informative too. If your willing to pay once a year what you would pay to fish with Croakers .. trust me you would save 10x the money once you have got the hang of things ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

atexan said:


> Anyone have a membership? Worth the money? They keep sending me emails to join.
> 
> www.saltstrong.com


its been interesting to watch salt strong discover fishing, and upon each discovery they immediately rush to sell their "secret" as a expert. 

I Wondered what the hyper pushy time share salesmen did once Air B-n-B put them out of business .. now I know


----------



## Kelley71 (Aug 12, 2018)

I am a customer of several trout support products including club. Tobin is a solid guy with a strong product offering. As far as Salt Strong... I might buy it if I were to purchase a bunch of tackle. 20% of Daiwa products looks attractive. Their Alabama leprechaun jerk shads helped me land a lot of flounder last year.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

delete


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Guys I want to apologize to TroutSupport. I thought the fella who started the conversation was simply looking for instructional videos and tips for saltwater fishing. I do not want to step on TroutSupport's toes by any means. I see now that this fella was simply asking to compare the two clubs. Again, my apologies to TroutSupport. If I can find how to delete my post I will.


----------



## Fishwrangler (Jul 23, 2019)

So for the Troutsupport membership, it’s more than just tips and tactics? Do they also provide guidance on what the fishing patterns are in each bay system? I generally don’t try to be a “spots” guy, but whenever I’m making a trip from Dallas, it’s nice to at least know what part of the bay they’re in.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Fishwrangler said:


> So for the Troutsupport membership, it’s more than just tips and tactics? Do they also provide guidance on what the fishing patterns are in each bay system? I generally don’t try to be a “spots” guy, but whenever I’m making a trip from Dallas, it’s nice to at least know what part of the bay they’re in.


Big on seasonal patterns.


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fishwrangler said:


> So for the Troutsupport membership, it’s more than just tips and tactics? Do they also provide guidance on what the fishing patterns are in each bay system? I generally don’t try to be a “spots” guy, but whenever I’m making a trip from Dallas, it’s nice to at least know what part of the bay they’re in.


So Tobin will make sure You understand what area you should be concentrating on. The good thing about his program is that it’s live and in living color. You know what the fish are doing today not last winter or last spring. Just remember learning is learning, You don’t get a high school diploma in one day and definitely don’t get a College degree in one week.. Things like learning the bay takes time and most importantly time on the water. This way with Trout Support you will have your boots in the right part of the water at the right time of year. Believe it when I say it’s a game changer. And then throw on top of the deal you get to actually fish with him and learn in person what he’s looking for. How many times have those boys from Florida fished with the ppl that are pouring money into there pockets.? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to watch the Salt Strong videos when it was just the original guy. When he added his brother is when I started to drift away from their stuff. Now it is full blown marketing with a sales angle or product angle in almost every video. I hate that stuff. And to top it off, their teachings are not specific to Texas. I rarely watch their videos anymore. They are now a waste of time for me. 

Trout Support is the real deal. The person and the content are all specific to Texas and specific to Speckled Trout and Redfish. Tobin teaches you ‘how’ to fish…not what to buy. I’ve seen nothing from Salt Strong that matches what Trout Support teaches you.


----------



## smith04 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have got to post in support of Trout Support too. I bought all of the videos years ago and they were very good. But joining the Trout Support Mastery Class and Club Texas was the game changer for me. Tobin posts several times weekly there, responds in detail on your fishing plans. The Trout Support community is strong and helpful. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## ATXAG08 (Mar 26, 2018)

I liked these guys a lot more before they were pushing their own product. I do still enjoy a lot of their videos that do not involve their own lures (knot strengths, line comparisons, etc.). They also have the best instructional video on how to tie a FG knot I've found to date.

You have to respect their story though. Apparently one of the brothers was pretty successful in the financial services industry. Got tired of the corporate BS and gave it all up and went all in starting a fishing company. Even though it's Florida focused I've enjoyed watching them grow over the years. Pushing their own product so relentlessly is where they finally lost me.


----------

